# Big Oklahoma Hog In A Small Trap



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

We caught this big sow on Monday. She weighed 275 pounds and was the leader of a sounder with about 30 hogs. 

http://s290.photobucket.com/user/alsaqr/media/DSC01898.jpg.html


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Betcha that sucker will make more than one meal.Good work on the trapping!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice...pork belly for everyone!


----------

